# Racially discriminated Lyft



## Moh2007 (Nov 28, 2017)

I was an independent driver contractor for Lyft for 2 years,

November 1st, Lyft customer Felix, after i drove to pick him up, did not appear. i was waiting and called him over the phone, he did not appear. then i canceled the ride and went, the customer Felix called me racially several time over the phone, "Muslim terrorist, You are pathetic piece of shit, " i have the voice recording,

I urged for justice with Lyft, instead of taking action against customer, they terminated my account but they have given reason as Unsafe driver and giving previous reasons,


Can i file a lawsuit?


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

How do the customer get your phone number?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Huh?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Moh2007 said:


> I was an independent driver contractor for Lyft for 2years,
> 
> November 1st, Lyft customer Felix, after i drive to pick him up, he did not appear i was waiting and called him over the phone, he did not appear, then i canceled the ride and went, the customer Felix called me racially several time over the phone, "Muslim terrorist, You are pathetic piece of shit, " i have the voice recording,
> 
> ...


Can you win in court? Probably not but should you file? Absolutely!. Take the court battle to these companies. There is no other way to strongarm them into better work conditions. When a company does you wrong you should always take them to court. When they are faced with dozens of lawsuits daily they will eventually capitulate and hopefully file chapter 11


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The media is your friend. If you have a recording of the call and emails from Lyft go to local TV station. Lyft needs some bad PR.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Moh2007 said:


> I was an independent driver contractor for Lyft for 2years,
> 
> November 1st, Lyft customer Felix, after i drive to pick him up, he did not appear i was waiting and called him over the phone, he did not appear, then i canceled the ride and went, the customer Felix called me racially several time over the phone, "Muslim terrorist, You are pathetic piece of shit, " i have the voice recording,
> 
> ...


 I do not want to pile on or add fuel to the fire but if you speak English as you write English, you should not be driving for Uber or Lyft. It is totally illiterate.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Moh2007 said:


> I was an independent driver contractor for Lyft for 2years,
> 
> November 1st, Lyft customer Felix, after i drive to pick him up, he did not appear i was waiting and called him over the phone, he did not appear, then i canceled the ride and went, the customer Felix called me racially several time over the phone, "Muslim terrorist, You are pathetic piece of shit, " i have the voice recording,
> 
> ...


Can you post lyft messages? What were the reasons?


----------



## Moh2007 (Nov 28, 2017)

evangil said:


> How do the customer get your phone number?


No through Lyft number, he worried about $5 cancelation fee



AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you post lyft messages? What were the reasons?


They did not give, any reason they said only I am unsafely gave rides before that, since I bought this issue they came up with issues against me. But disconnection and my incident inbetween I never had an issues


----------



## Moh2007 (Nov 28, 2017)

Follow Up from Lyft Trust and Safety a
Hi Mohammed,

Thanks for reaching out, and I hope you are doing well today.

I'd like to reassure you that I have followed up with this passenger appropriately, following the receipt of your feedback. This behavior by a passenger is in no way something that we would ever condone or defend, and the actions we took against the passenger reflect the severity of the report we received from you.

Please keep in mind that the decision to deactivate your account was made after a holistic review of your driving account and is not the result of any single incident in particular. You have received multiple warnings regarding your account, specifically for poor driving safety. Safety is our top priority here, and we take these matters very seriously. This decision has been reviewed and will remain final.

Thank you for the time you've dedicated to the Lyft platform, and we wish you the best in your future endeavors.

Charlee

Trust & Safety Specialist


----------



## Moh2007 (Nov 28, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you post lyft messages? What were the reasons?


Follow Up from Lyft Trust and Safety a
Hi Mohammed,

Thanks for reaching out, and I hope you are doing well today.

I'd like to reassure you that I have followed up with this passenger appropriately, following the receipt of your feedback. This behavior by a passenger is in no way something that we would ever condone or defend, and the actions we took against the passenger reflect the severity of the report we received from you.

Please keep in mind that the decision to deactivate your account was made after a holistic review of your driving account and is not the result of any single incident in particular. You have received multiple warnings regarding your account, specifically for poor driving safety. Safety is our top priority here, and we take these matters very seriously. This decision has been reviewed and will remain final.

Thank you for the time you've dedicated to the Lyft platform, and we wish you the best in your future endeavors.

Charlee

Trust & Safety Specialist


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> I do not want to pile on or add fuel to the fire but if you speak English as you write English, you should not be driving for Uber or Lyft. It is totally illiterate.


The irony is the guy probably has a degree from a university back home.


----------



## Moh2007 (Nov 28, 2017)

New2This said:


> The media is your friend. If you have a recording of the call and emails from Lyft go to local TV station. Lyft needs some bad PR.


Can you advice me on this plz


----------



## Moh2007 (Nov 28, 2017)

Moh2007 said:


> I was an independent driver contractor for Lyft for 2years,
> 
> November 1st, Lyft customer Felix, after i drive to pick him up, he did not appear i was waiting and called him over the phone, he did not appear, then i canceled the ride and went, the customer Felix called me racially several time over the phone, "Muslim terrorist, You are pathetic piece of shit, " i have the voice recording,
> 
> ...





Moh2007 said:


> I was an independent driver contractor for Lyft for 2years,
> 
> November 1st, Lyft customer Felix, after i drive to pick him up, he did not appear i was waiting and called him over the phone, he did not appear, then i canceled the ride and went, the customer Felix called me racially several time over the phone, "Muslim terrorist, You are pathetic piece of shit, " i have the voice recording,
> 
> ...


The letter I wrote to lyft

This is a follow-up to your previous request "Follow-up from Lyft Support"

""You pathetic piece of shit, Muslim terrorist, mother ****er,""

This is how your customer "Felix" addressed me, November Wednesday 1st from the phone number associated customer line of Lyft 424-400-7532 4.28PM

I am not worried blaming me or calling me "Pathetic piece of Shit" or "mother ****er "but worried about the deep rooted hatred planted against innocent pepeople against peace loving Muslims. This is "clearly a racial discrimination" "racial profiling". The U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Commission enforces federal anti-discrimination laws. Verbal abuse as a form of discrimination.

We know forefathers of black African American such as "Martin Luther King" how they stood up against this discrimination. He said "I have a dream that one day this nation will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed: 'We hold these truths to be self-evident: that all men are created equal."

Today this is for Muslims.
Unfortunately today Muslims in America forcefully entangled by government propaganda called terrorism, to build a hatred towards Muslim as terrorist.

This cannot be allowed in LYFT, I never anticipate this to happen to any other customers of LYFT both drivers and riders,

If the same thing happened to a customer, today I am about to deactivation and legal appearance.

I would kindly to appreciate if Lyft take following steps,

1. Refund this $5 cancelation fee to the custome,i was not agreed upon
2.Proceed a legal action against the customer.

If LYFT fails to take any action will lead and disqualify the contract to maintain " fairness between independent contractor,"

Let us know your position please

Thank you.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Have you called Lyft? I find talking over the phone gets better results.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't listen to these guys....when in doubt, always file a lawsuit.


----------



## LUberUpLyft (Sep 5, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Have you called Lyft? I find talking over the phone gets better results.


Lol. Have you ever called lyft? Try it if you want an obese condescending _____ talking down to you.


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA (Oct 9, 2017)

I told you about the false safety reports from Uber/Lyft before.
Uber/Lyft made them up to use against you whenever they need to use those ''safety reports''. That's the reason why they did not reveal the person(s) who reported the issues, because some reports were made up by them self. 

In my opinion, this OP brought it up to himself. He should stay under radar because Lyft/Uber hates law suites or potential law suites. Instead of swallowing the cursing from Feflix, his ego and self-esteem escalated to ''legal actions'' (as shown in his email to Lyft above) and that did annoy Lyft--they terminated the OP to save the headache later, I'd do the same if I were Lyft. 

Lesson learned from this thread is: try to stay under the radar, unless you MUST contact Lyft/Uber, otherwise do not bother them. Because they don't care about you drivers, you are just a number, plus one minus one doesn't really matter to them. And if your self-esteem is too high, rideshare is not your choice of career because some pax are jerks and some pax are nice. The jerks will ruin your day, you need to swallow and move on. 

Sorry my peace loving Muslim brother, I hope you can still drive Uber in the meantime. Can you help me convert to Muslim? I'm a Roman Catholic worshiper but I think Muslis is better for me, or the world. The world should be all converted to MUSLIM, the religion of peace.


----------



## LUberUpLyft (Sep 5, 2017)

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> I told you about the false safety reports from Uber/Lyft before.
> Uber/Lyft made them up to use against you whenever they need to use those ''safety reports''. That's the reason why they did not reveal the person(s) who reported the issues, because some reports were made up by them self.
> 
> In my opinion, this OP brought it up to himself. He should stay under radar because Lyft/Uber hates law suites or potential law suites. Instead of swallowing the cursing from Feflix, his ego and self-esteem escalated to ''legal actions'' (as shown in his email to Lyft above) and that did annoy Lyft--they terminated the OP to save the headache later, I'd do the same if I were Lyft.
> ...


Lol. Love the backhanded comments.

#freepalestine


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA (Oct 9, 2017)

My own story:
I was picking a guy after a football game, Lyft platform too, and the guy was an ass.
The cops blocked all the roads to the stadium, that means he must walk to where my car was but he kept asking me to ''drive over here''. 
So I took an Uber ping because he refused to cancel. Somehow the cops opened up the road so I drove by him with the Uber pax inside my vehicle. 
He tried to catch up with me and cursed the shieat out of me like " you piece of shit, you gooks ******" and all the racial slurs thrown at me. But I chose this career so I just let it go and move on, feel nothing think nothing. He was just upset because his stupidity, he might not really mean it, though, hopefully.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Advice to Uber/Lyft Drivers: Talk as little as possible to PAX, as they will stab you in the back if they think you're a Conservative........35 rides with Lyft this first week, and one of those Snowflakes made a complaint about me.


----------



## LUberUpLyft (Sep 5, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Advice to Uber/Lyft Drivers: Talk as little as possible to PAX, as they will stab you in the back if they think you're a Conservative........35 rides with Lyft this first week, and one of those Snowflakes made a complaint about me.


I only drive liberals. They are willing to pay more surge due to less brain power.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

LUberUpLyft said:


> I only drive liberals. They are willing to pay more surge due to less brain power.


Just don't make that comment in their presence. The complaint against me was that I told the PAX that women tend to give lower ratings......Snowflakes hold in their aggression till they can complain to CS and hope to get you banned for life.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

LUberUpLyft said:


> Lol. Have you ever called lyft? Try it if you want an obese condescending _____ talking down to you.


Maybe it is a market issue. I call get connected and off I go. Never takes more than a few minutes.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Moh2007 said:


> Follow Up from Lyft Trust and Safety a
> Hi Mohammed,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out, and I hope you are doing well today.
> ...


Lyft says that they took action against the passenger but yet a holistic review of your driving record caused them to terminate you? 
Something is very fishy there. I've never heard of a holistic review.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Moh2007 said:


> Can you advice me on this plz


If you have a recording of the telephone call from the rider saying racially disparaging remarks, contact a local television station and explain what happened.

I'm not trying to be funny or insulting here: given your limited English, you might be better off contacting someone at your local mosque that might have experience in media issues, and see if they'd help.

Additionally social media is huge. Post the audio of the call on YouTube, and let Lyft know about it on Twitter.

Lyft likes to paint itself as warm and fuzzy, but they're in many ways worse than Uber. It'd be nice to see them get some bad PR for once.


----------



## MsKK (Aug 28, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> I do not want to pile on or add fuel to the fire but if you speak English as you write English, you should not be driving for Uber or Lyft. It is totally illiterate.


What a mean thing to reply.....Wow!


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

1. You can not sue Lyft or Uber class action or other wise. 
2. Get the government involved it sounds like a hate crime for the jacka$$ rider and discrimination on the side of Lyft. 
State AG will get more done than you ever will wasting the courts time. 
There is no such thing as a peaceful organized religion All of them kill "infidels and sinners" based on their own twisted interpretations. Two words that don't work together is religion and peaceful. It involves humans who pursue power and money it is an insatiable thirst they will kill for. Dilly Dilly...


----------



## UnknownMortal (Nov 16, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Just don't make that comment in their presence. The complaint against me was that I told the PAX that women tend to give lower ratings......Snowflakes hold in their aggression till they can complain to CS and hope to get you banned for life.


That...seemed to you like an appropriate thing to say to a rider...?


----------



## Moh2007 (Nov 28, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Have you called Lyft? I find talking over the phone gets better results.


Yes no reply


----------



## MrSmithster (Dec 1, 2017)

I dont think you can sue a pax for calling you bad names. You need to show damages. Pax was just an ass. Now Lyft banning you is another issue, but appears they have their excuse doc'd, no lawyer would ever touch it, without upfront retainer


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Moh2007 said:


> No through Lyft number, he worried about $5 cancelation fee
> 
> They did not give, any reason they said only I am unsafely gave rides before that, since I bought this issue they came up with issues against me. But disconnection and my incident inbetween I never had an issues


 Are you saying Lyft gave him your number when he called about the cancellation fee? I'm sorry, but this seems like bullshit. They would have no reason to give your number for that. What your saying doesn't make sense.

What are you not telling us?


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

He's not telling us he drives about as well as......


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> Are you saying Lyft gave him your number when he called about the cancellation fee? I'm sorry, but this seems like bullshit. They would have no reason to give your number for that. What your saying doesn't make sense.
> 
> What are you not telling us?


It's not bullshit. Lyft doesn't have to give them your number. It's already there. They can call you after the ride is over or even after cancellation.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Moh2007 said:


> Mohammed, You have received *multiple warnings* regarding your account, *specifically for poor driving safety*.
> 
> Charlee
> 
> Trust & Safety Specialist


 (emphasis added)

Is this true? Have you received the "multiple warnings" or even one? If one, perhaps you should not have been de-activated, but, if several, I can understand why Lyft might de-activate you. Still, it is curious that it waited until you brought up the problem with the customer before it de-activated you.



AllenChicago said:


> Something is very fishy there. I've never heard of a holistic review.


"Holistic" has been a no-nookey-kookey, veggie-wedgie, earthy-crunchy, New Agey buzz word for some time. Lyft likes to cultivate that image. Ol' Charlee the "Trust and Safety Specialist" probably has no idea what the word really means. Funny, if you consider the dictionary definition of "holistic" and its etymology, you could use that language against Lyft. Charlee's use of that word could be taken as giving substance to Original Poster's complaint that Lyft did not act against him until he complained about a customer.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

OP, your note from Lyft clearly states, you’ve had several warnings about safety. If true, you have no case. Your pax was a jerk but the timing with your deactivation is purely coincidence.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> OP, your note from Lyft clearly states, you've had several warnings about safety. If true, you have no case. Your pax was a jerk but the timing with your deactivation is purely coincidence.


No it's not. 
Lyft is way worse than uber & gets away with it constantly.
Uber = greedy bastards but they tend to be fair.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Have you or have you NOT received warnings for safety / driving?
Answer that question.


----------



## Moh2007 (Nov 28, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Have you or have you NOT received warnings for safety / driving?
> Answer that question.


i received before but those are minor cases, i did not care even


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Moh2007 said:


> i received before but those are minor cases, i did not care even


Therein lies your problem.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Moh2007 said:


> i received before but those are minor cases, i did not care even


What is a minor safety issue ?


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Advice to Uber/Lyft Drivers: Talk as little as possible to PAX, as they will stab you in the back if they think you're a Conservative........35 rides with Lyft this first week, and one of those Snowflakes made a complaint about me.


Great advice. I talk way too much, can't stand uncomfortable silence and I'm prone to being too friendly. I'm a libertarian at heart, republican voter, but even I know better than to let that slip to snowflakes in my Lyft rides. Not that it matters, they never tip anyway but still, I don't need them reporting me to the mothership- San Francisco. lol


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> What is a minor safety issue ?


Every time I wash my car, I hit a pedestrian. Minor safety issue


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Rat said:


> Every time I wash my car, I hit a pedestrian. Minor safety issue


............and they see the Lyft trade dress on your car, so they report you to Lyft which sends you a nastygram.....................


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> No it's not.
> Lyft is way worse than uber & gets away with it constantly.
> Uber = greedy bastards but they tend to be fair.


Lyft, wolf in pink sheep's clothing. Uber, wolf in wolf's clothing. At least you know what you are dealing with!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

they discriminate, they cherry pick rides and everyone has different power zones , besides many other issues.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Moh2007 said:


> The letter I wrote to lyft
> 
> This is a follow-up to your previous request "Follow-up from Lyft Support"
> 
> ...


Here we go again. Yet another driver yelling discrimination because they did a very poor job with a ride. Being Muslim was not what caused the problem. The problem was caused because you were a very poor driver, as Lyft has told you and their deactivation notice.


----------

